
Unverified claims Clinton State emails fwded to China. Trump buys it, tweets it - foobarbecue
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/29/642882058/trump-claims-without-evidence-that-china-hacked-clinton-email-server
======
tmaly
The real question should be, is there any truth to this? There were reports
that some of the US intelligence assets in China during this period went dark.
This was in several headlines.

I think it is really difficult to verify anything in this age of
sensationalism.

